
Ask HN: I feel as if I have ADD, how do I pick a field and stick-to-it? - twelvenmonkeys
The problem I&#x27;m having is picking a path.<p>I&#x27;ve jumped from field-to-field once every 1 to 1 1&#x2F;2 years.<p>I&#x27;ve been a sysadmin, software developer, full-stack developer and I&#x27;m currently a software engineer focusing on Docker containers.<p>I read cons about the current &quot;field&quot; I&#x27;m in and suddenly jump-ship. It&#x27;s hard to stick to one-path. I feel as if I&#x27;m spreading my abilities too thin.<p>I did DevOps but got stressed out from all of the paging&#x2F;alerts.<p>I started my own business in VPS hosting, but found the competition stiff.<p>I program away all day every day in Go and Ruby; but yet I&#x27;m not as-good as those who&#x27;ve studied algorithms and data structures.<p>Right now Machine Learning has taken my interest, but I know I don&#x27;t have the math skills to become an &quot;expert&quot;. I know that after a year of working on it, I&#x27;ll probably jump-ship to another area&#x2F;field that interests me.<p>I <i>love</i> Docker and Kubernetes but feel as if I don&#x27;t jump on the band-wagon of the current trend (machine learning), I&#x27;ll fall behind.<p>How do I pick a path and stick-to-it?
======
gits1225
You might find some good pointers here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/GetMotivated/comments/5950tm/text_i...](https://www.reddit.com/r/GetMotivated/comments/5950tm/text_i_just_finished_the_online_coursera_course/)

